# Too late?



## 4toggs (May 13, 2013)

I disbudded my 4 bucklings within a week of their births, and got perfect copper rings with all four of them. But apparently the copper ring wasn't enough, because one of the older one has horns sprouting. And last night, he was going after the other babies, butting them, and their buds were bleeding. So this morning, I put the bucklings with their mothers after I milked them. Then later, separated the older one (who is 5 weeks old) from the other babies since he seems to be getting aggressive.

Also, both of the younger bucks (3 weeks old) look like they have some horn growth going on. So I was really only successful disbudding 1 out of 4. A really bad ratio, I think, even if I am a first-timer at this, especially after all the research and input/help I got before I did it. I thought I had actually done it right and we all rejoiced when we saw those perfect copper rings. 

So my question is...is there a way to stop the growth of their horns without involving a vet (which we can't afford right now)?

Should I try to disbud the younger 2 again, even though their horns might be too big for the disbudding iron? I only have one tip for it. And will it be harder to sell them with horns? Will their horns grow to be normal length after my botched disbudding job?

Any tips or suggestions (or encouragement - ) are greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hmcintosh (Jan 8, 2013)

Last year we had to go back after disbudding and reburn some of them. I don't think it would hurt to try it. With bucks it is pretty common to have scurs because of the testosterone of the male species being so high LOL! You may have to use some dehorning cream on them if you are not willing for them to have scurs.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I would try to reburn all the kids that need it, even the 5 week olds. I have a buck I bought, and he had a really bad disbudding job, so I got him cheap because I couldn't show him. He was 8 weeks old when I got him, and his were WAY to big to burn at that point. and he has a 8 inch scur that goes straight up, and the other is really wonky looking too. It really isn't a good look, lol.

So, if the base isn't like 3 inches across like my guy was, by all means, do reburn them.


----------



## 4toggs (May 13, 2013)

*How?*

So do I do it the same way as before...look for a copper ring?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, but you will be burning through scar tissue which will take longer and there may be more oozing and burnt flesh, simply because there is more thick skin to burn through than the first time. Not saying this to discourage you though, because if you don't do it, it is hard to sell them with those horns.
I wouldn't worry about the older one seeming more aggressive; that is a perfectly natural part of goat herd dynamics.


----------



## horsesandhoofprints (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a Nigerian Dwarf buckling that I disbudded to late (he was going on maybe 2 weeks old) and it didn't work. The horn buds were starting to grow again in a dome shape on his head. So after probably about another week of worrying if I should try to reburn again, I did. It wasn't very pretty, even some blood with him the second time. What I did was I took my horse nippers and got the scab off, and then as I was burning again, I cut any flesh away from the horn bud to get the iron right up to it. As bad as it was, it worked for me and the horn buds looked flat against his head this time. Thus saying, I'd try again. The horns will probably grow straight up, instead of curving back since they're scurs from the failed disbudding. I wouldn't want a doe with horns sticking out much less a buck. I had a buck with 2 scurs that each stood straight up for 3-4 inches. (he must have been born late or something. He came out with horn buds ready to be disbudded. We disbudded him when he was 2-3 days old, but it was already too late.) We had to sell him. Not worth the risk of possibly hurting the other goats or any kids.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

2-3 days old is not too late. People bring me kids that are weeks old sometimes. You burn the circle, cut off the bud and burn inside the circle, and probably need to burn a second circle in front so you have an 8 shape. If there is any scur to speak of, I always reburn. I had to get an adult Nigerian buck down and burn him after he broke a large scur. Would have been easier to have reburnt him as a kid!


----------



## 4toggs (May 13, 2013)

I re-burned them and they look better, but the buds are not flat, especially the 5-week-old. I would have been burning him all day to get his down to size. My hubby was wondering about using caustic paste to "finish the job". What are your experiences with it?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The left over bud will shrink in size. 

Most bucklings need to have a figure 8 when they are disbudded for them not to have scurs. If you feel, they have a small "ridge" that runs down form the bud. You need to get that burned also.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 30, 2014)

So, is it too late to try to take the horns off of my guy, he is around 8 weerks or getting close, but they are only about and inch accross at most. I will post a pic if that helps

Hi, I have one dairy doe right now, she is a Lamancha, and I have meat goats, and nigerians, which I guess are milk goats, but my new doe blows them out of the water


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, I have one dairy doe right now, she is a Lamancha, and I have meat goats, and nigerians, which I guess are milk goats, but my new doe blows them out of the water


----------

